# this is a drawing i did with #2 pencil and soft tip ,let me know what you think !



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss183/inkorperated7/painting003.jpg


----------



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

very cool though I find people like bob marley and jimi hendrix to be over used


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah,they are very popular to draw but the little time he was here i felt he gave me so much with his art that i had to show my love by giving him back some of my art. and one good thing about drawing popular people is others can look at it right away and see any flaws because you have an image in your head of what he looks like. where if it was a random persons face you would not see the flaws because you have nothing to identify it with! but thank you for your input i love feedback i take everything into consideration so that i can push forward in my life long road of art work thank again


----------

